# Phottix Laso Tranmitter & Receivers



## jeffa4444 (Jan 8, 2016)

Anyone used these yet and how did they get on? Ive a 580EX and a 430 EX II and plan buying the 600EX-RT for all off camera use with modifiers (Rogue).


----------



## echelonphoto (Jan 9, 2016)

The laso works great....i can trigger my off camera flash with the radio in my 430ex 3. The 600 ex3 will also do the same. If you use the laso...you need a master flash or transmitter on the camera...the 600 does not need a laso to be use off camera...it already has a built in receiver.


----------

